# Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember 

*Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts​*
Anglerin Babs Kijewski war nun bereits das 2. Mal in der Sendung TV Total zu Gast. 

Bei ihrem knapp 10-minütigen Auftritt berichtete die Anglerin von Ihren Angelreisen und Expeditionen rund um den Globus. 


Das Video des Auftritts ist hier abrufbar:
http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/videos/Babs-ist-die-schoenste-Anglerin--/24723/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kalfater (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Putzig, die Babs ;-)

Hat wohl gerade einen Traumjob an der Angel!


----------



## Riesenangler (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ganz niedlich. Aber eine Brille wie ein Sendegestell. Die entstellt sie doch sehr. Außerdem gehen mir Menschen, die bei jedem zweiten Wort lachen so dermaßen auf den Sack.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Der Raab alleine ist doch schon ein herzhaftes Erbrechen wert.


----------



## Trollwut (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Der Anfang war sowieso zum fremdschämen.
nach hintenraus dann wenigstens einigermaßen seriös


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

"Babs Kijewski ist nicht nur die schönste, sondern vermutlich auch die erfolgreichste Anglerin Deutschlands"

Schon schwer sexistisch, wenn die Frau zuallererst aufs Äußere reduziert und der Rest nur bis zur "Vermutlichkeit" gar nicht erst genauer recherchiert wird. |supergri


----------



## cafabu (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Bei Babs gibt es zwei Träume:
Sie hat Ihren bereits erfüllt.
Jeder andere Angler träumt von ......!!!?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Raab alleine ist doch schon ein herzhaftes Erbrechen wert.


 
Raab ist ein sehr cleverer Geschäftsmann. Ich finde schon interessant, wie er solche Interviews führt. Zum Beispiel dass er seine Gäste oft mit Sie anspricht und nicht versucht, da die Kumpelschiene zu fahren.

Babs Kijewski's Stärken liegen definitiv nicht in Rethorik. 
Mir ist klar, dass diese Sendung nicht die geeignete Plattform für tiefgehende Diskussionen ist, aber ihr Gerede von den Fischbabys und den großen Fischen usw. |bigeyes #t|rolleyes Meine Herrn!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



cafabu schrieb:


> Bei Babs gibt es zwei Träume:
> Sie hat Ihren bereits erfüllt.
> Jeder andere Angler träumt von ......




.....'nem kapitalen Salmoniden!!?


http://www.ahano.de/reisen/reisemagazin/672-Fische-sind-besser-als-Sex.html


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich mag diese Sendung nicht, 
 gibt es die immer noch?

 |bigeyes|rotwerden...
 Alles nur Vorurteile...?


----------



## Aleksii (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Lange nicht mehr so fremdgeschämt wie gestern..

Hat nicht gerade einen klugen Eindruck hinterlassen womit Sie es noch mit Ihrem ständigem Lachen nach jedem Satz unterstrichen hat.. 

Die viel wichtigere Frage, meint ihr Sie hat die Hechte und den Huchen selbst gedrillt? 

( duck und weg.. |supergri )


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> .....'nem kapitalen Salmoniden!!?
> 
> 
> http://www.ahano.de/reisen/reisemagazin/672-Fische-sind-besser-als-Sex.html


 
 Habe ich die Wahl mit Dier Deinen Traum zu folgen oder mit B...
Dann lass uns bitte Angeln gehen Sten.

Ach ja, es gibt da gottlob ja noch mehr Anglerinnen.
 Puh,..|smlove2:


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Aleksii schrieb:


> Die viel wichtigere Frage, meint ihr Sie hat die Hechte und den Huchen selbst gedrillt?



Warum nicht? Ein durchschnittliches technisches Verständnis fürs Angeln spricht ihr keiner ab. Aber warum dieser Aufriss um diese Person? Sie hat Titten. Das soll bei Frauen ja so üblich sein. Sie wird an ausgezeichnete Gewässer gekarrt. Aber wo ist jetzt das Besondere? An ihrer angenehm einschmeichelnden Stimmlage und der ausgefeilten Rhetorik liegt es wohl nicht.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Sendung nicht,
> gibt es die immer noch?
> 
> |bigeyes|rotwerden...
> Alles nur Vorurteile...?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt |kopfkrat 
hätte ich nie im Leben gedacht und Raab ist auch alt geworden :q


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich warte immer noch, dass endlich mal wer "Schlag den Raab" wörtlich nimmt.


----------



## relgna01 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Wie lang ist das Video ? Habe keine Minute geschaft.
Nun zum Angeln muss man eben nicht der.... .
Gut trotzdem wünsche ich ihr weiterhin alles gute.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch, dass endlich mal wer "Schlag den Raab" wörtlich nimmt.



Hat der nicht vor Jahren ständig irgend so 'nen Hiphop-Mohren ver*******rt und dafür mal richtig was auf die Nase bekommen....??


wart...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/rapper-moses-pelham-verletzter-gigant-1.1529671


Ich kann mich erinnern, daß Moses damals noch sinngemäß meinte, der Raab könne nichts weiter als Leute vorführen und wer der Meinung wäre, dem Typ deswegen verdientermaßen paar auf's Maul hauen zu müssen, der solle sich um die Anwaltskosten keine Sorgen machen, wegen derer könne man sich an ihn, Moses, vertrauensvoll wenden....:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele auf Babs abfahren.Als ich bei den Fishingmasters in Duisburg mich längere Zeit am Quantum Stand aufgehalten habe, wollte wohl mindestens jeder 2. Besucher ein Foto mit Ihr haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hat der nicht vor Jahren ständig irgend so 'nen Hiphop-Mohren ver*******rt und dafür mal richtig was auf die Nase bekommen....??
> 
> 
> wart...


 

 Meinst du evtl. die Boxerin Regina Halmich? 
 Die hat ihm das Näschen gebrochen.:m


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele auf Babs abfahren.Als ich bei den Fishingmasters in Duisburg mich längere Zeit am Quantum Stand aufgehalten habe, wollte wohl mindestens jeder 2. Besucher ein Foto mit Ihr haben.



Sie ist ja auch eindeutig dekorativer, als viele ihrer männlichen Berufskollegen, die gebissbleckend und mit abstehenden Ohren in die Fotoapparate grienen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Da würde ich ein gemeinsames Bild mit Peter Drennan oder Bob Nudd eindeutig bevorzugen.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da würde ich ein gemeinsames Bild mit Peter Drennan oder Bob Nudd eindeutig bevorzugen.



Mit denen lohnt es sich auch zu plaudern!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Habe ich die Wahl mit Dier Deinen Traum zu folgen oder mit B...
> Dann lass uns bitte Angeln gehen Sten.




Ich bin dabei!

Was, wenn wir im einzigen Wirtshaus am Pool nur noch ein Doppelzimmer bekommen??:q:k#h


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was sich alle an der Frau so hochziehen. KEINER ist gezwungen, sich Videos etc. mit ihr anzusehen. Sie hat es erfolgreich geschafft, ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen und damit "prominent" zu werden. Lasst sie doch!

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass manch einer sie gern als Mitanglerin plus X hätte  .


----------



## kalfater (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Richtig, vermesser. Ich würde Babs auch nicht vom Steg rempeln; im Gegenteil. Ein kleiner Angeltrip ist bestimmt lustig mit ihr. Vermutlich gibt sie sich dann auch anders (natürlicher) als bei Raab.


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Sie hat Titten...



*Echt?* Und wo ... #c


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Titten ja. Von Airbags war nie die Rede


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Na dann :q 

Ich mag die Frau auch nicht ... Ich hab ja die F&F abonniert und schau mir immer die "Profiliga" an ... Sie ist da der Schiedsrichter und dermaßen nervig - nicht mal die Angler mögen sie  :c #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Eben..sind halt echte Ikonen und auch glaubhafte Repräsentanten der Angelei.

Das ist der feine Unterschied zu D


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Denke ich ähnlich- die vermarktet sich als naives sexy Blondchen, das halt angelt. Und, oh Gott bewahre uns, sie hat ERFOLG damit! 

Als ob es das nicht in anderen Bereichen auch gäbe..man denke an Katzenberger.

Wenn sich Babs für´n Playboy nackig macht, landet neben Fisch und Fang der Playboy im Wagen bei vielen...aber keiner is es gewesen.


----------



## Schugga (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Puh, oh man...

Also, ich mag die Babs ja ganz gern (an)gucken und würde auch wirklich gerne mal eine Tour mit ihr am Wasser machen...aber DAS da bei Raab #c Was war da los??? #c

Sie wirkt total unecht #t
Irgendwie gecastet und geschauspielert....Ein bisschen so wie bei diesen speziellen Filmen mit dieser braunen Ledercouch, die man auf einer einschlägigen Website findet |rolleyes 

Und dann erklärt sie alles so total überzogen mädchenhaft #c

Auf jeden Fall kommt sie nicht so rüber, als wäre sie WIRKLICH eine Anglerin  

Schade.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Schugga schrieb:


> Irgendwie gecastet und geschauspielert....Ein bisschen so wie bei diesen speziellen Filmen mit dieser braunen Ledercouch, die man auf einer einschlägigen Website findet




|kopfkrat
Hast mal n Link bitte, Schnuggi?|supergri

Ansonsten finde ich, dass Babs's Kicherei wohl der Nervosität geschuldet war.
Gut dass sie nicht auf die "wie lange lebt der an der Luft...." Nummer eingestiegen ist.
Ansonsten kinderfreundlich erklärt und einen auf nett gemacht.
Nichts woran man zwingend rummäkeln müsste  - außer dem nutzlosen Moderator natürlich.:m


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



vermesser schrieb:


> Denke ich ähnlich- die vermarktet sich als naives sexy Blondchen, das halt angelt. Und, oh Gott bewahre uns, sie hat ERFOLG damit!
> 
> Als ob es das nicht in anderen Bereichen auch gäbe..man denke an Katzenberger.


 
 Es sei Ihr gegönnt.

Wundert Euch aber nicht, was Unbeteiligte dann über Angler denken.
 Dank auch an die Angelindustrie mit Ihren oft so beispielhaften Anglern.

 Da öffnet sich eine Schere immer weiter, was vorgelebt wird und was normalen Anglern erlaubt ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Liegt evtl. an den Drogen die man zu sich nehmen muß um bei Raab aufzutreten....:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



phirania schrieb:


> Liegt evtl. an den Drogen die man zu sich nehmen muß um bei Raab aufzutreten....:q:q:q



Meinste man muss sich so seinem Niveau anpassen?|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Oh man, das ist ja noch schlimmer als beim ersten Auftritt! 

".....Mongolien....."! Aaaaahhhhhh! 

Im Trailer hat der Engländer freiübersetzt gesagt:" Ich bin ein englischer alter Sack und stehe total auf diese junge blonde deutsche Bitch"!


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Wenn ich immer lese welches Bilder der Angler in Deutschland abgibt, dreht sich mir der Magen um....


Einen Großteil juckt das nicht was man am Wasser macht. Ein paar Gruppen juckt das schon und die geben sich größte Mühe uns vom Angeln fern zu halten... für immer....


Der größte Teil der sich gar nicht fürs Angeln interessiert, wird aber von den Angelgegner beeinflusst. Und kommt es garantiert nicht gut - wenn man da nen Angler in Tarnklamotten ins TV setzt der einem was von Tradition und Angeln zum Füllen der heimischen Kühltruhe erzählt. Ggf dann noch aussieht, als wäre er nach 1 Woche gerade vom See kommen....


Nehmt das ganze nicht so ernst - klar war der Auftritt damals von Auwa besser. Aber mit ihrem paar Minuten hat Babs schon mehr erreicht als die meisten Verbände in x Jahren! Nämlich Leuten ohne anglerischen Hintergrund mal ne andere Seite unseren tollen Hobbys zu zeigen. Und das halt auf ne quirlige, spielerische und halt auch Tussihafte Art und Weise. 


Stellt euch mal vor die hätten Frau Dr. da hin gesetzt ....


----------



## Schugga (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

OK, von DER Seite hast Du natürlich Recht, Fr33 #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

*Zitat Fr33:*
"Stellt euch mal vor die hätten Frau Dr. da hin gesetzt ...."
*und:*
*Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages* 
                                                                      Zitat von *Revilo62* 

 
_Mal ehrlich, besser als Fr. Dr. doch allemal ....:q

_ 
Wenn Du zwei Arme zusammensteckst, kommt noch lange kein Reicher dabei raus...
Mag ja sein dass Frau Kwitschewski optisch in den Medien gut rüber  kommt, aber schon allein ihr Gezappel ginge mir furchtbar auf den -na  Ihr wisst schon-... Und dass das Lispeln durch sie und Frau Katzenberger  zum Kult wird, macht die Liste der Sprachbehinderungen auch nicht  kürzer.
Mit dem "Blondes-Dummchen-Image" ist der Anglerschaft so wenig geholfen  wie mit Frau H-K´s Halbbildung (und da lassmer den Dr. jetzt mal weg)

und ganz nebenbei: Dass sie Raab duzt während er sie konsquent siezt,  läßt schon darauf schliessen, dass er nicht mit ihr aus dem selben Eimer  saufen möchte...


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

aber ich, ich möchte mal mit ihr auf Aal gehen:l


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ob sie aber von dir wissen möchte, wo der Lachs die Locken hat?


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob sie aber von dir wissen möchte, wo der Lachs die Locken hat?



Du Schelm du


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

ich tu mir so was nicht an…
wenn, dann treffe ich lieber echte Angler!
da kann man wenigstens noch was lernen.
was n geiles Wochenende mit Claes "Svartzonker" Claesson
vor Rügen!!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Mit dem "Blondes-Dummchen-Image" ist der Anglerschaft so wenig geholfen  wie mit Frau H-K´s Halbbildung...


Lass es dir von einem Marketing-Fachmann ganz ohne böse Absicht sagen:
du liegst voll daneben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Und das beweist doch auch dieser Thread hier mal wieder. Die Frau kommt an, sie polarisiert und zieht Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, ist einfach so und unterm Strich ergibt das Erfolg, auch wenn es nicht jedem passt.
Genau wie diverse Fernsehserien, die angeblich auch niemand anschaut. Nur das die Quoten eine andere Sprache sprechen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Mit dem "Blondes-Dummchen-Image" ist der Anglerschaft so wenig geholfen  wie mit Frau H-K´s Halbbildung (und da lassmer den Dr. jetzt mal weg)



Glaub ich nicht so recht,je nach Gesellschaftl.Etablierung einer Thematik, musst du Marketingtechnisch quasi schon auf auffällige "Exoten"
zurückgreifen, um eine effektive Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen.

Ob solche Repräsentanten da nun die echte Realität widerspiegeln,ist von geringer Bedeutung.Es muss im Falle Babs K. den Nichtanglern gefallen.So werden heutzutage Meinungen gemacht.

Ein hochbezahlter Bass Pro ala Kevin van Damme wäre z.B.im US TV nichts besonderes.

Angeln ist dort fest in der Gesellschaft etabliert.Fische aus reinem Spaß sowie Aussicht auf Ruhm zu beharken und das als selbstverständlich anzusehen,wäre hier in D undenkbar.

Hier in D, muss man schon tiefer in die Trickkiste der Aussenwirkung greifen..der dt.Angler muss quasi naiv harmlos und uneigennützig rüberkommen.

Auch weil Angler bzw. deren Vertretungen es in den letzten 20-30 Jahren versäumt haben,da Aussenwirksamtechnisch nachhaltig tätig zu sein.


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ok-vllt. etwas falsch eingetippt-> ich meinte nicht die Breite sondern die Tiefe.
Meinetwegen brauchts nicht mehr Angler (an manchen Gewässern hats eher zuviel davon) sondern Sprecher, die von Entscheidungsträgern ernst genommen werden, anstatt ihre Phantasie (in selbstverständlich nicht beabsichtigte Richtung) zu befeuern!


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ok-vllt. etwas falsch eingetippt-> ich meinte nicht die Breite sondern die Tiefe.
> Meinetwegen brauchts nicht mehr Angler (an manchen Gewässern hats eher zuviel davon) sondern Sprecher, die von Entscheidungsträgern ernst genommen werden, anstatt ihre Phantasie (in selbstverständlich nicht beabsichtigte Richtung) zu befeuern!





Du kannst selbst den besten Prof zu den Entscheidungsträgern stellen und den einen Vortrag abhalten lassen.... das bringt nix. 


Es bringt aber mehr, wenn du dank eines (ich nenne es mal vorsichtig) Imagewechsels des Begriffs "Angeln" auf einmal ein paar Hunderttausenend or gar ein paar Millionen Leute auf deiner Seite hast - die gar nix gegen Angeln haben bzw. es gesellschaftlich voll in Ordnung finden! Warum sind denn Petra und co. so erfolgreich? Weil Sie neben den Spenden eben die Masse grandios beeinflusst und sich auch als Hilfsmittel Promis usw. bedienen....


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Und was genau ist negativ für die Angler, wenn DIE ANGLER nicht nur als Würmer badende alte Männer oder in Tarnklamotten saufende und grölende Horden am Dorfteich wahrgenommen werden sondern der eine oder andere Nichtangler sagt "Ey cool, ne junge Frau die angelt!"?

Ich denke, eine vernünftige Darstellung in den Medien schadet nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ziel erreicht! Über 7000 Hits in 24 Stunden. Das Marketing hat funktioniert. #6


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Moin 

Wollte ich auch gerade Schreiben .:m

Ziel erreicht.:vik:


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ok-vllt. etwas falsch eingetippt-> ich meinte nicht die Breite sondern die Tiefe.
> Meinetwegen brauchts nicht mehr Angler (an manchen Gewässern hats eher zuviel davon) sondern Sprecher, die von Entscheidungsträgern ernst genommen werden, anstatt ihre Phantasie (in selbstverständlich nicht beabsichtigte Richtung) zu befeuern!



Den Tiefgang kannste getrost knicken.

Realpropheten im eigenen Land und dazu noch Deutschland..im Leben nicht.

Die breite Mehrheit möchte  beschizzen werden..

Wir stehen zugegebenermassen in der unglücklichen Situation,das wir nicht aus dem vollen schöpfen können.

Die offiziellen Repräsentanten um Frau Dr.H-K arbeiten ja Marketingtechnisch eher kontraproduktiv bis überhaupt nicht.Ein Normalunternehmen wäre bei dieser Art von PR schon lange Geschichte.Uraufgaben verpennt.

Was bleibt da anderes übrig als auf Babs zu setzen?[emoji57]


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ganz genau, hab mir schon den Kalender, das Poster und die DVDs bestellt ;-)

Mal ernst, bei dem Bild was sie da von Anglern abgegeben hat höre ich mit dem Hobby auf und werden Nageldesigner. 

Selten so geschämt. 

http://www.myspass.de/myspass/shows/tvshows/tv-total/Profi-Anglerin-Babs-im-Talk--/6653/

LG


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Babs mit Nutella wäre wie Boilie mit Dip. Also ich würde da schon beißen....ihr Spießer


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



vermesser schrieb:


> wenn DIE ANGLER nicht nur als* Würmer badende alte Männer* oder in Tarnklamotten *saufende und grölende Horden* am Dorfteich wahrgenommen werden sondern der eine oder andere Nichtangler sagt "*Ey cool, ne junge Frau die angelt*!"?
> 
> Ich denke, eine vernünftige Darstellung in den Medien schadet nun wirklich nicht!


 
 Eben,....
 Wie mag eine auf naive und Barby getrimmte Anglerin wohl wahrgenommen werden?
 Ganz sicher nicht als "EY cool, ne junge Frau und die ist Anglerin." 

 Aber das ist ja der Sinn von der Sendung; Dort geht es ja wohl vorrangig darum sich über andere Menschen lustig zu machen.
 Das erhöht halt das Selbstwertgefühl der Zuschauer.

 Frauen die das Angeln schätzen, sind doch gar nicht so selten.
 Aber vielleicht nehmen sie Angeln auch nicht ganz so wichtig wie viele Männer.
 Dann ist es sicherlich noch etwas anderes als Mann oder Frau ganz allein nachts am Wasser zu sein.
 Aber ich denke das es viel mehr Frauen gibt die Spass am Angeln haben als viele Denken.
 Aber sie haben ungleich weniger Möglichkeiten das auch "allein" zu erfahren.
 Da denke ich gar nicht mal nur an böse Männer, sondern eher an aufdringliche und die besonders Hilfsbereiten.

 Ich weiß nicht, wie es wo anders ist, aber bei mir stellen Frauen in den Kursen etwa 10% bis 20%.
 Da waren immer auch ganz besonders Angelverrückte dabei, die man dann später kaum noch am Wasser sah, weil es für Frauen eben doch anders ist allein zu fischen.
 Ich kenne recht viele Anglerinnen, die besser Angeln als viele Männer, oft vor allen Ihre Männer.
 Wo die Männer eher als Begleitung mitgehen, wenn die Frauen zum Angeln wollen...|sagnix

 Mal als Ausgefallendes Beispiel: Jung, gutaussehend, cool, irre, reich, bekannt und  clevere Geschäftsfrau.
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/2011/...paris-hilton-steht-angeblich-auf-angeln/78413


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Tja, ich fürchte manchmal auch, dass Ihr recht habt und meine Blauäugikeit mir den Blick für Realitäten verstellt...
Mir ist die "sex sells"-Strategie durchaus auch bekannt, ich sehe aber in dem Fall für mich nur wenig Gemeinsamkeit von meinen beiden Hobbies. Und wie schon geschrieben-> Geschmäcker sind verschieden- solange Ruhe auf dem Podest war gings ja noch aber bei ihrem ersten "Statement" mußte ich der Akustik wegen schon fast nach Luft schnappen. 
Bei Poco (Katzenberger) würde ich sowenig Möbel kaufen wie bei Seitenbacher Müsli, beides macht mir Brechreiz!
Mir *wäre *ganz einfach Veränderung durch Einsicht sympathischer als schw..zgesteuerte Zugeständnisse wegen auf andere Art verklärte Sichtweise.

@Bernd2000,
|good: aber P.H. attraktiv? Naja, Geld macht wohl doch auch sexy...:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Moin Robert,wir unterliegen da als Betroffene einem Logikfehler.

UNS muss der Zirkus nicht gefallen.Er muss die breite Masse der unentschlossenen Nichtangler ansprechen.

Mit objektiven Fakten,lockst du in D  den unentschlossenen Durchschnittsbürger nicht mehr hervor.

Meinungsmache heutzutage,setzt zunehmend auf die Naivität der Leute.Sehe ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.


----------



## cafabu (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Trööt an etwas lange vergangenes:
Tutti Frutti, keiner hat es je gesehen, aber jeder diskutiert mit.
Das ist Marketing und Polarisierung aller Card.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Meinungsmache heutzutage,setzt zunehmend auf die Naivität der Leute.Sehe ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.


 
 Das mag schon stimmen.
 Wobei doof nicht die sind, die sich selbst lächerlich machen, sondern die, die es begeistert konsumieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



cafabu schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Trööt an etwas lange vergangenes:
> Tutti Frutti, keiner hat es je gesehen, aber jeder diskutiert mit.
> Das ist Marketing und Polarisierung aller Card.


 
 An die Sendung hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
 O.K... habe sie gesehen.

 Das galt mal als das Negativbeispiel von Privatfernsehen.

 Heute oft kaum noch erreichtes Niveau.|bigeyes

 Lästern, Talk, Schönheitssendungen, Kuppelschauen, Kochen Gesang, Stalking und Ekelsendungen haben selbst die flachste Erotik verdrängt. 

 Bildungsfernsehen wurde eher weniger, oder wie eben das Schulfernsehen ganz eingestellt.
 Staunend hört man nun immer öfter das die Nachrichten-Sendungen vielen Menschen zu negativ sind.
 So etwas geht gar nicht zur Essenszeit und zieht einen auch irgendwie runter.
 Auch das wird man wohl noch ändern müssen.
 #q


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Moin,

wer kommt eigentlich auf das schmale Brett, diese Person spricht und handelt "für" oder "gegen" DIE Angler???

Diese Person vermarktet ausschliesslich sich selbst !

Mich interessieren Einzelpersonen des sogn. Angel-Zirkus dabei nicht.


Belanglos.

R.S.


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Moin Robert,wir unterliegen da als Betroffene einem Logikfehler.
> 
> UNS muss der Zirkus nicht gefallen.Er muss die breite Masse der unentschlossenen Nichtangler ansprechen.
> 
> ...




Gebe ich dir Recht Peter und persönlich freut es mich für Babs. Sie kann ja anscheinend davon leben, sehr oft ans Wasser und die Welt bereisen. Dazu wird sie noch gesponsert Besser geht es ja kaum.

Mir ging es hier auch eher um die beiden Auftritte bei TV Total, vorher habe ich noch nichts von ihr gesehen außer Fotos. Wäre es mal lieber dabei geblieben ;-)

Das geilste dabei ist wenn man Babs googlet kommt an dritter Stelle "babs kijewski freund". Das sagt schon einiges ;-) 

LG


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

vox populi vox bovis
R.S. auf Dich und mich kommt´s in dem Fall nicht an-> die Meinungsmache durch eine derart sendungsbewußte Mitanglerin ist es, was z.B. mir stinkt.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Wer sie für "die Botschafterin des Angelns" hält, der glaubt auch fest daran, dass man auf Facebook für ein "Like" ein neues Smartphone geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer kommt eigentlich auf das schmale Brett, diese Person spricht und handelt "für" oder "gegen" DIE Angler???
> 
> ...



Obacht,solange die Person öffentlich aktiv ist,bleibt da immer ein mehr oder weniger grosses Risiko für Sippenhaft.

Das kannst du von aussen kaum beeinflussen.

Die Übergänge zur Verallgemeinerung, vollziehen sich da teilweise schneller und übler als einem selbst lieb ist.

Befrag mal nicht blind ideologisierte Veganer zu öffentl.Auftritten ihrer geistig militanter "Kollegen"..eigentlich belanglose Einzelfälle.In der Öffentlichkeit praktiziert,ein fataler Bärendienst.

Auch Faceblöd Auftritte der Hardcore c&r Fraktion,wäre ja so gesehen nur Belang-und Folgenlose Selbstvermarktung von Einzelpersonen.

Ob Babs Kijewski nun für die Angler spricht,wäre damit zweitrangig.

Entscheidender ist doch,wie der unbedarfte TV Konsument das sieht.Kann Segen oder Fluch sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Mir gefällt die "Quitschemaus", die Brille steht ihr gut und sie hat sich noch nicht die Titten aufpumpen lassen, wie (fast alle) anderen Hühner aus dem Medienstall!
Wegen mir soll sie ruhig weiter ihre "Promotion" im Namen der Angler machen.
Eventuell ein bischen Blödsinn, wie den mit den vielen "Babyfischen" von den wertvollen Laichfischen weglassen! 

Jürgen


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die "Quitschemaus", die Brille steht ihr gut und sie hat sich noch nicht die Titten aufpumpen lassen, wie (fast alle) anderen Hühner aus dem Medienstall!
> Wegen mir soll sie ruhig weiter ihre "Promotion" im Namen der Angler machen.
> Eventuell ein bischen Blödsinn, wie den mit den vielen "Babyfischen" von den wertvollen Laichfischen weglassen!
> 
> Jürgen



Genau Jürgen da bin ich voll deiner Meinung. Und amüsant ist es allemal. :q Was hälst du beim nächsten Auftritt von Babs im Meerjungfraukostüm? :q Köstlich!!

Sie hat bestimmt auch nen Fischereischein und ne Angelerlaubnis. Also soll sie doch einfach angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Schon alleine wenn die Leute sehen können, dass nicht nur wamperte, ältere, teilweise verbiesterte Herren (wie ich z. B.) angeln gehen und daran Spaß haben, sondern auch (persönlicher Geschmack mal aussen vor) durchaus ansehnliche junge Damen...

Auch wenn einige einen noch dickeren Nacken als ich haben und deswegen mangels Kopf-heben-können kaum noch über den Tellerrand gucken können (oder wollen), ist es einfach gut, wenn Angeln so öffentlich präsentiert wird.


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Moin .

Nicht nur das Sie Angelt nein Sie steht auch dazu und ist 

Geschäftstüchtig .

Und vertritt ansehnlich die Anglerschaft.

Besser als irgend einer im Tarn bzw Kampfanzug.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eventuell ein bischen Blödsinn, wie den mit den vielen "Babyfischen" *von den wertvollen Laichfischen weglassen!
> *
> Jürgen



Na ja, wenigstens das ist rübergekommen.#6
 So ist das nun mit den Unterschiedlichen Meinungen und dem Eindruck von Anglern, die die Öffentlichkeit suchen.

 Die Botschaft ist einfach, "Wir sind hohl und quälen Tiere aus Spaß"!

  Denn das bleibt übrig, wenn man als Laie, den Spaß am Angeln nicht verstehen kann und dann zusätzlich noch hört, das es Blödsinn sei wenn Fische zurückgesetzt werden.

 Wie so oft, ist es die Wahrheit die viel weniger leicht zu erklären ist.
 Die Frau angelt halt aus Spass und setzt viele Fische aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit zurück.
 (Böse Sache, im Tierschutzwunderland Deutschland)
 Andere mögen eher auf Nahrungssuche gehen und erwarten das man Fische nachsetzt oder die Welt gar ein Füllhorn sei.
 (So soll der deutsche Angler halt ticken..)

 Dabei ist es doch so einfach, jede Entnahme ist ein Eingriff.
 Wie oder ob der sich auswirkt, oder ob Auswirkungen einem egal sind, ist die Streitfrage.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dabei ist es doch so einfach, jede Entnahme ist ein Eingriff.
> Wie oder ob der sich auswirkt, oder ob Auswirkungen einem egal sind, ist die Streitfrage.



Hier geht´s nicht um Streitfragen. Hier geht´s um Titten! 


Diese elendige C&R /Entnahme-Diskussion nervt.

Ja. Ich esse Fisch - und das sind keine Fischstäbchen. und

Ja. Ich setze auch Fische zurück.

Alles eine Frage des Augenmaßes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Diese elendige C&R /Entnahme-Diskussion nervt.



Eben, jeder wie er will - und für die C+R-Diskussion gibts nen eigenen Thread...


----------



## zokker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich hab es mir nicht bis zum Schluss angesehen. Babs ist nicht authentisch, alles gekünstelt und Tiere (Fische) bekommen Babys ... . Sie wird als Marketing-Aushängeschild verkauft.

Bestätigt mich in meiner Handlungsweise keine Privatsender zu sehen und zu hören.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich habe Babs 2014 und dieses Jahr in Magdeburg kennengelernt bzw. mit ihr gequatscht.
 Sie ist eine durchweg nette Person ohne jegliche Star Allüren.
 Man(n) kann sich mit ihr durchaus ganz nett unterhalten, ganz ohne Gekicher.
 Anderseits: wie würde es Euch ergehen, wenn man auf einmal vor (keine Ahnung) 200 Studio Zuschauern, einen "schwierigen" Moderator und geschätzten 500-600000 TV Zuschauern,  Rede und Antwort stehen muss?
 Das ist wie bei Günter Jauch. Vom Sofa aus beantworte ich die Fragen meistens locker bis zur 16 Tausender Schwelle-ohne einen Joker zu brauchen. Im Studio sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.
 Gerade diese Unbeholfenheit macht sie so authentisch.
 Ist im Grunde nichts anderes als das Interview eines bekannten Angelkollegen mit Gregor Gysi|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Seriös oder nicht:
Durch die Sendung haben mehr Leute erfahren, dass Angeln Spaß macht, als durch die gesamte "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" des DAFV oder das sauertöpfische Gehabe der sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Gut- und Besserangelfischer..

Auch als bekennender Macho würd ich eher mit ihr Bier trinken, als mit manchem...............................................


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Die Sendung mit Matt Hayes würde ich mir ja gern anschauen, aber ich glaube Babs würde mir das Ding verderben. Irgendwie fällts mir schwer ihr zuzuschauen - mich nervt sie.


----------



## Fares (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Peinlich. Für uns alle.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Fares schrieb:


> Peinlich. Für uns alle.



Also eher zum schmunzeln, aber nicht peinlich. Es gibt doch einige, die sind nicht "uns alle". Peinlich ist es, wenn mann zum lachen in den Keller geht und jemand bekommt´s mit :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch, dass endlich mal wer "Schlag den Raab" wörtlich nimmt.



 Voll zugestimmt!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also eher zum schmunzeln, aber nicht peinlich. Es gibt doch einige, die sind nicht "uns alle". Peinlich ist es, wenn mann zum lachen in den Keller geht und jemand bekommt´s mit :vik:



Zum Schmunzeln, ganz klar, aber genau das ist was ankommt. Natürlich nicht bei allen. Reine Natürlichkeit und Nicht Medien-Trainiert kommt bei vielen nicht an. Dagegen das Geschwätze der Nichtsagenden bei vielen schon... "Boooar kann der gut reden" Aber gesagt hat der dann noch lange nichts.

Babs ist mit ihrer Kicherei, kindlich, menschlich und wirkt (über)natürlich. Ob ich nach ein paar Std mit ihr die Kopfhörer aufsetze weiß ich nicht, vielleicht kichere ich ja dann auch so (hoffentlich nicht), aber recht schnieke ist sie ja, und dabei braucht sie ihre beiden Vorteile nicht so hochschnüren wie anderen Mädels, die es wohl gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



> Zitat von *Andal*
> 
> 
> _Ich warte immer noch, dass endlich mal wer "Schlag den Raab" wörtlich nimmt._


Das gabs doch schon!

http://archiv.rhein-zeitung.de/on/98/08/28/topnews/rapschlag.html

Und die Regina Halmich hats auch schon geschafft, ihm ganz sportlich die Nase zu brechen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Wurde der nicht auch mal von der Karlsruher Boxerin verhauen?


----------



## Angler9999 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurde der nicht auch mal von der Karlsruher Boxerin verhauen?



Dr. Regina Halmich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2YPpkmmDcY

http://www.regina-halmich.org/web/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Ich werd alt - hab den Namen echt nicht mehr zusammen bekommen..
Danke ;-)))


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Danke Thomas ,ohne deinen Beitrag hätte ich das wohl nie gesehen weil ich die Sendung grundsätzlich meide.Die "Babs" hab ich auch zum ersten mal gesehen.Weiß nicht was es da zu moser gibt ,ist eben ne junge Frau mit nem Job um den man sie beneiden könnte.
Ob Fische Babys kriegen ?????????
Wenn sie laichen kann man das auch als vögeln bezeichnen ??????????
Also an alle Meckerer -bleibt einfach cool (um mich auch mal modern auszudrücken)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Siehste, bei uns kannste immer noch was lernen ;-))))))



> Also an alle Meckerer -bleibt einfach cool (um mich auch mal modern auszudrücken)


#6#6#6


----------



## mapl (28. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

Insgesamt peinlich und auch traurig, wenn man mit dem Typ Mensch schon zu tun hatte.

Mischung aus Frau und Mädchen, Berechnung und Ehrlichkeit, kalkulierter Naivität und Sex.
Erinnert mich doch sehr an eine ehemalige Verflossene, die ihre Borderline-Grundstruktur nie wirklich wahrhaben wollte.

Und nötig hätte sie dieses dämliche Getue anscheinend auch nicht, wenn man mal ihre Videos durchklickt. 
Da schimmert genug Fachwissen und Erfahrung durch.

Schade drum...


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*



mapl schrieb:


> Erinnert mich doch sehr an eine *ehemalige Verflossene*,



Bedeutet das jetzt, dass du wieder mit ihr zusammen bist? 

Du wolltest sie doch damal auch. Also jammere nicht.


----------



## mapl (29. November 2015)

*AW: Babs Kijewski bei TV Total – Video des Auftritts*

:vik:

Erwischt - genauso war es damals.
3 Monate zusammen, 3 Monate auseinander - und das ein paar mal.
Gemeinsame "Interessen" können sehr anziehend sein, aber auf Dauer eben nicht bindend.


----------

